# Can I Just Get It In Now Before it all Starts?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't "C'mon Tim."

Just fuck off you gawky useless twat.

Thanks. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me thinks there is a hint of jealousy there - so just for you

C'mon GaryC

(wait..... I know whats wrong....... you are THE Gary Coleman..... its ok we won't forget you........)

:wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What you talking about Willis ... :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Me thinks there is a hint of jealousy there - so just for you
> 
> C'mon GaryC
> 
> ...


Is he a Footballer Type? :?:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

thats a bit strong gary,i hope you take it back if he wins. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> thats a bit strong gary,i hope you take it back if he wins. :?


Wot, like if England win Euro 2004? Ha Ha. History suggests this is not going to happen, but in the event, I wouldn't retract and then be hypocritical enough to suddenly take shallow national pride in dork, or team of dorks. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> Don't "C'mon Tim."
> 
> Just fuck off you gawky useless twat.
> 
> Thanks. :wink:


Are you talking about Henman, if so, he'll never win anything imo.

He'll do his usual trick of winning a couple of matches and then lose.

Just goes to show, if he's England's No 1, what are the others like!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't "C'mon Tim."
> ...


A point. Exactement!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

garyc said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I agree I don't think Tim Henman is going to win Grand Slams, but how many people on the planet do. :?

Though he may not be No 1 in his field in the world, he is certainly very high (not sure what his ranking is - top 20?)

Are you in the top 20 IT Salespeople in the world Gary ? :wink:

Damian


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> thats a bit strong gary,i hope you take it back if he wins. :?


lol tooooo funny :lol:  :wink: win.......... :roll: never


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


I doubt it - but then people don't tend to gather outside my cubicle saying "C'mon Gary" once a month, quarter, year etc. But neither am I hailed as the next Victor Kiam/Swiss Tony/Messiah etc. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

snaxo said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


But how many people get hyped up like Henman does?

Henman Hill - wtf??? More like Over Optimistic Hill


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can I Just Get It In Now Before it all Starts?


Is that what you said to MrsC, when she was eager to watch "Antiques Roadshow" and you just wanted a shag?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> > Can I Just Get It In Now Before it all Starts?
> 
> 
> Is that what you said to MrsC, when she was eager to watch "Antiques Roadshow" and you just wanted a shag?


I never just want a shag. I need wining and dining too. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats the yoof of today Gary...... no style :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Thats the yoof of today Gary...... no style :?


Aye John. And gentlemen wouldn't dream of discussing their intimate lives on line. Are there any here? :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, at least GaryC spotted it before it had even started.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,3-2004300744,00.html


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, another fine quote..... â€œThere is no question the better player won." :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


It was quoted that he is number 5 in the world...how the fuck is it possible?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Was he ranked fifth or seeded fifth?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Any more Brit 'sporting hopefuls' or is that it for the year?

C'mon Jenson.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


He was Seeded 5th not ranked 5th in the world. Wimbledon are clearly always a little on the optimsitic side.

He was comprehensively spanked yesterday that's for sure.

Anyone see the Federer match - different class.

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Don't "C'mon Tim."
> 
> Just fuck off you gawky useless twat.
> 
> Thanks. :wink:


...and he did.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> Any more Brit 'sporting hopefuls' or is that it for the year?
> 
> C'mon Jenson.


One newspaper reported Schumacher is apparently "scared" of Jenson as Schumie's form has dipped a bit in the last couple of races, and well, with Jenson 16th on the grid, and Schumacher nearly always at the front it's no contest is it :lol:

Errr, Torvill and Dean for a comeback? :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

We're good at darts and snooker.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....and by no means a spent force in the Crown Bowls arena.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Or Chess


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Eddie the Eagle.... a true sporting hero!!!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Tennis sheeshhhhh id rather be outside clipping my ferrets nails, unless it was that long legged young female tennis player whos name i have no idea of, its a shame jordan never fancied playing tennis :wink:


----------

